# MY WORK



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

Niice, how much did it cost for that blue interior? like in the 3 post? i was thinking of doing my next vehicle the same color and material


----------



## lincolnmkv (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Jan 7 2005, 02:44 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2581639[/snapback]​*



I can't tell from the pic.... is that shiny trim in the middle of the back seat and on the door panel pieces of mirror or aluminum?

Whatever it is, nice job.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Jan 7 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Niice,  how much did it cost for that blue interior?  like in the 3 post?  i was thinking of doing my next vehicle the same color and material
> [snapback]2581687[/snapback]​*


 that one is my own car.i did all the work at my shop but if i was to do that for a customer i'd probably charge about 3,000 US


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnmkv_@Jan 7 2005, 03:02 PM
> *I can't tell from the pic.... is that shiny trim in the middle of the back seat and on the door panel pieces of mirror or aluminum?
> 
> Whatever it is, nice job.
> [snapback]2581712[/snapback]​*


 thanks. it's all cut mirror tiles. there's mirrors in the consule, dash, doors, quarters. takes alot of work but the end result is awesome


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

how much is the interior? and what is it called?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Jan 7 2005, 08:07 PM
> *how much is the interior? and what is it called?
> [snapback]2582780[/snapback]​*


there's no real name for it. i used white and green vinyl with blue crushed velour. like i said it's my own car so it was just material cost for me.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jan 7 2005, 09:58 PM
> *Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2583034[/snapback]​*


thanx. i will. just trying to get my scanner going again so i can put up more photos


----------



## canadubbed (Jun 25, 2004)

that mirror work is clean :thumbsup: boys got skillz.


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

hey pimpin' life, what's the brand of sewing machine did u use?


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wasup_@Jan 9 2005, 08:48 AM
> *hey pimpin' life, what's the brand of sewing machine did u use?
> [snapback]2586107[/snapback]​*


PHAFF and JUKI


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

hey how much to do a cadillac full vinyl top? and whats your schedule like for the next while?


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 11 2005, 01:55 AM
> *hey how much to do a cadillac full vinyl top? and whats your schedule like for the next while?
> [snapback]2592313[/snapback]​*


get my number from greg. we'll talk. :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Jan 11 2005, 12:13 AM
> *get my number from greg. we'll talk. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592334[/snapback]​*


i dont want to give him your ### :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 11 2005, 02:14 AM
> *i dont want to give him your ### :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592341[/snapback]​*


 :nono: somebody gonna get hurt......................real bad :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Jan 11 2005, 06:21 PM
> *:nono: somebody gonna get hurt......................real bad :biggrin:
> [snapback]2593479[/snapback]​*


haha


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

NICE WORK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

thats some rookie ass shit i tell ya!  jk

what about that gorgeous big body patch panel in the driver seat corner, didnt see that one posted!! :biggrin:

seriously G got a nice portfolio of work going on :thumbsup: 
[email protected]


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jan 13 2005, 01:06 AM
> *thats some rookie ass shit i tell ya!  jk
> 
> what about that gorgeous big body patch panel in the driver seat corner, didnt see that one posted!! :biggrin:
> ...


i read the first line and thought who the f-ck is this. wut up matt. what's with the new name?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

HAHA ..new name same ol' M !! :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

before and after


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Jan 11 2005, 11:21 AM
> *:nono: somebody gonna get hurt......................real bad :biggrin:
> [snapback]2593479[/snapback]​*


do i know him???

i hope its chris :biggrin:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

shit looks clean man, good work. i need a new top done sometime. i guess i should give u a call. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 14 2005, 04:15 AM
> *do i know him???
> 
> i hope its chris :biggrin:
> [snapback]2603406[/snapback]​*


 :angry:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 15 2005, 01:21 AM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]2606995[/snapback]​*



maybe its not you :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 15 2005, 04:55 AM
> *maybe its not you :biggrin:
> [snapback]2607044[/snapback]​*


mabye it's u :nono:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

new pic


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

custom inserts :0


----------



## xxhollowtipsxx (Oct 4, 2004)

How much To do a 1990 lincoln towncar exactly how your car is done, but substituting a red and black color scheme instead of the Blue and white that youve got.


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

Wzup hommie? Are you advritising/promoting or are you taunting us??? How much does it take to hire you, what do your prices start at?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Mar 3 2005, 05:45 PM
> *new pic
> [snapback]2803453[/snapback]​*


that shit is smooth like a new tub of butter!


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 5 2005, 01:50 PM
> *that shit is smooth like a new tub of butter!
> [snapback]2812529[/snapback]​*



thanx. the inserts are white metal flaked vinyl with aqua pearl vinyl borders. :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyMan_@Mar 5 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Wzup hommie? Are you advritising/promoting or are you taunting us??? How much does it take to hire you, what do your prices start at?
> [snapback]2812441[/snapback]​*


just promoting my work. i start at 50 bucks a hour, but for complete interiors i usually just charge a flat rate.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxhollowtipsxx_@Mar 3 2005, 03:01 PM
> *How much To do a 1990 lincoln towncar exactly how your car is done, but substituting a red and black color scheme instead of the Blue and white that youve got.
> [snapback]2804196[/snapback]​*



i wouldn't hesitate to say around 4-5 thousand. just depends. on my car i cut 6" out of the rear seat and custom built the consule plus all of the time involved in the mirror work


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

my headliner :0


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

before and after


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how much to redo a caddy headliner and have a plaque impression in it like brent's car


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn!, I miss doing aupolstery, nice work homie


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 31 2005, 01:59 AM
> *how much to redo a caddy headliner and have a plaque impression in it like brent's car
> [snapback]2932623[/snapback]​*


around 350


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Apr 4 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Damn!, I miss doing aupolstery, nice work homie
> [snapback]2951103[/snapback]​*


thanx . how come you ain't doin upholstery anymore?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

SAY HOMIE HOW MUCH TO DO THE INTERIOR OF A 84 CUTLASS WITH BUISQUIT TUCK. HEY DIDN'T YOU COME OUT IN STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE WITH YOU CAR CLUB. IF YOU CAN HIT ME UP.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Apr 5 2005, 03:30 PM
> *SAY HOMIE HOW MUCH TO DO THE INTERIOR OF A 84 CUTLASS WITH BUISQUIT TUCK. HEY DIDN'T YOU COME OUT IN STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE WITH YOU CAR CLUB. IF YOU CAN HIT ME UP.
> [snapback]2957698[/snapback]​*


ya, our show was featured. i'm the bald guy holding the plaque. without seeing the job and knowing what exact materials and how crazy you wanna go i'd roughly say 2,500-4,500 us just depending. maybe cheaper, or more :dunno:


----------



## impish (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm down in WA, wondering about a velour seat for my 1 ton chevy truck? i can bring the seat up


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Say homie do you happen to have another e-mail address so that way I can send you the pics that I have. For some odd reason this damn site won't let me post them. If you can hit me up.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice work.


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

could you do the door panels on my 68 fleetwood? navy blue vinyl, replace the carpet with a loose tuck pattern? If so, how much?


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 13 2005, 11:19 PM
> *could you do the door panels on my 68 fleetwood? navy blue vinyl, replace the carpet with a loose tuck pattern? If so, how much?
> [snapback]2997746[/snapback]​*


I COULD BUT I DON'T THINK U WANNA SHIP EM TO CANADA :biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Mar 3 2005, 11:45 AM
> *new pic
> [snapback]2803453[/snapback]​*



dammmmmmmn shit is tight G! nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Deucement (Feb 12, 2005)

pimpin' life, were you selling a monte on ebay about 1-2 months? Did you sell it or do you still have it? ttt for nice interior work :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

ya it's sold :biggrin:


----------



## redchamp (Sep 23, 2003)

I need you down here by me so I can get my 49 done!!


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redchamp_@Apr 19 2005, 08:13 PM
> *I need you down here by me so I can get my 49 done!!
> [snapback]3023092[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: i'm sure u can find someone where u at. good luck


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

my new interior i'm working on :biggrin:


----------



## Deucement (Feb 12, 2005)

How much for silver vinyl and grey piping for a 89 mustang, when I say grey vinyl I mean the exact same colour as the mustang gt bullitt rims, I'm putting them rims on a 89 mustang and I want the interior to compliment them. LMK holmes, I'm located in the Capital.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Mar 5 2005, 05:30 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2813633[/snapback]​*


how much for something like this but in white not the package shelf done like that though.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Apr 24 2005, 10:13 PM
> *how much for something like this but in white not the package shelf done like that though.
> [snapback]3046772[/snapback]​*


we didn't do the carpets, dash or headliner. for the seats, package tray and doors i charged around 1,600 canadian, bout 1,200 us


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

some new work


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

Looking good G :biggrin: 

Would you be interested in doing pillow top?


----------



## polloi (May 30, 2005)

cool, awsome work


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....I LIKE YOUR WORK.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

is there like sport seat or European style you work with


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Jun 3 2005, 06:38 PM
> *Looking good G  :biggrin:
> 
> Would you be interested in doing pillow top?
> [snapback]3220864[/snapback]​*


pillow top buckets?


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Jun 3 2005, 10:21 PM
> *is there like sport seat or European style you work with
> [snapback]3221948[/snapback]​*


not sure what you mean


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

hey just wonderin if u were the guy who did a guy i knows silver/orange nissan hustler interior... with flames on the seats and playstation. if so damn good job :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Jun 4 2005, 12:10 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....I LIKE YOUR WORK.... uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3221868[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dOUbleDiPPin_@Jun 5 2005, 08:43 PM
> *hey just wonderin if u were the guy who did a guy i knows silver/orange nissan hustler interior... with flames on the seats and playstation. if so damn good job  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3228785[/snapback]​*


ya i did that for my friend kevin a few years back.


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Jun 6 2005, 02:58 AM
> *not sure what you mean
> [snapback]3227990[/snapback]​*


The style like the Benz and BMW or The Rolls Royce.

Anaglo speedometer classic look with lot of wood around it as well as the steering wheel is like old school benz stuff like that


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Jun 6 2005, 08:49 AM
> *The style like the Benz and BMW or The Rolls Royce.
> 
> Anaglo speedometer classic look with lot of wood around it as well as the steering wheel is like old school benz stuff like that
> [snapback]3231122[/snapback]​*


let me know what you want, i can do it


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah bro that monte looks real clean, saw it at the bellingham show. By the way you should have taken a trophie or something.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks man. ya i don't know what happened there wit the judging :dunno:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah no shit you should have taken atleast 2nd. Kevin's monte was out to win.


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

not that i want it but if you have ever done stuff like that with a luxury classic stuff

I seen a table for front of the cars it was japense website i dont remeber


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I still need my top done


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 21 2005, 02:11 AM
> *I still need my top done
> [snapback]3300748[/snapback]​*


u need to pm me with your # so we can turn that frown upsidedown


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

are you familiar with dodge shadow interiors?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jun 21 2005, 09:09 PM
> *are you familiar with dodge shadow interiors?
> [snapback]3304558[/snapback]​*


Oh shit, takin the shadow to a new level!


----------



## Dagraingrippea (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jun 21 2005, 10:09 PM
> *are you familiar with dodge shadow interiors?
> [snapback]3304558[/snapback]​*


 :nono: sorry haven't had the honour of working on one yet. can i work on yours please :worship: lol


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I am looking for someone that can take it to th enext level. y'll seen the murals. the gold, the rims ect , i could go on forever..but I need the inside to match the out side get it???


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jun 22 2005, 11:38 PM
> *I am looking for someone that can take it to th enext level. y'll seen the murals. the gold, the rims ect , i could go on forever..but I need the inside to match the out side get it???
> [snapback]3309264[/snapback]​*


oh i don't think i can step my game up to that level, u gonna have to find someone else


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Apr 20 2005, 06:22 PM~3028088
> *my new interior i'm working on :biggrin:
> *


You do great work, You have to pick up clean women with those white seats. Thats why my seats are black. :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Feb 9 2006, 03:21 PM~4811635
> *:biggrin:
> You do great work, You have to pick up clean women with those white seats. Thats why my seats are black. :biggrin:
> *


damn thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

nice good work man keep it up!!!


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 11 2006, 07:19 AM~4825600
> *damn  thats clean :thumbsup:
> *


hows the cougar doin. any new tricks :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

g ....the work look tight.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

